# Vos Animaux > Chiens >  Comment aider un Chien ayant de l'arthrose

## ~Mirtille~

Bonsoir,

Voilà, pour la première fois de ma vie j'ai entendu Diablo pleurer, gémir et hurlé de douleur, ça ne lui ressemblait tellement pas ... Coup de panique total de mon côté, j'ai réussi à m'en rendre malade et mon estomac me brûle bien, mais bon, ça on s'en fou, parlons de Diablo  :: 

Donc, coup de panique je file chez le véto.
Bilan : c'est de l'arthrose, enfin, il en avait déjà à cette patte puisque celle-ci a eu la tête du fémur coupée suite à une dysplasie de la hanche. Il n'avait jamais eu mal, ou montré de signe de douleur. Apparemment c'est donc une crise due à la chaleur. 
Il est sous locox et sous métacam. 
biensure l'AIN n'est que pour une petite durée, surtout que Diablo tolère très mal les anti inflammatoire ... 
Je lui donnerai donc du curcuma ou de l'harpagophytum ou un autre mélange que le véto me proposera, mais pour l'instant la douleur est trop vive je dois lui donner son métacam pour qq jours.

En plus de l'aide de la phytothérapie et des compléments alimentaires, que me conseillez vous pour l'aider ? 
Il a régulièrement des séances d'osthéo et d'accupuncture, je n'en ai pas parlé à cette véto (car la véto habituelle est en vacances) mais j'imagine que pour l'arthrose ça peut faire du bien non ?

J'ai vraiment mal au coeur de le voir comme ça, j'aimerai l'aider à mieux vivre sa vieillesse venue trop rapidement à mon gout. 

Merci d'avance

Une photo de mon handicapée parceque je l'aime  ::

----------


## borneo

Il a son poids de forme ou bien il est un peu trop gros ? S'il a du poids en trop, le perdre peut soulager son arthrose.

----------


## ~Mirtille~

En fait il est assez sec mon pauv' loulou, je le trouve un peu maigre  ::  J'étais justement en train d'augmenter sa ration, bon je pense que je peux abandonner cette idée maintenant ...

----------


## nathalie2795

mon cocker a eu une chirurgie assez lourde au niveau des cervicales (ablation de hernie disque et pose d'une vis) il a fait de l'hydro pour récupérer, la kiné présente sur place m'a dit il fera très probablement de l'arthrose dans les prochaines années et m'a dit de le ramener en hydro pour le soulager. lors des séances j'ai vu des chiens venir pour cela 
j'ai trouvé un lien (voir ci dessous) http://www.veto54.com/le-chien-l-hydrotherapie.html


bon courage on aime pas les voir souffrir un gros câlin à Diablo

----------


## thalie

Perso j'ai mis la mienne à l'aloes vera pulpe puis freedom en cours. Cela l'a bien soulagé...

----------


## KIKY49

Mon gogo est dysplasique des deux genoux et des deux coudes ( opéré ), pour le soulager le chirurgien m'a conseillé au long court les moules vertes.
Au début dans une marques de croquettes et quand la composition a changée et que mon chien ne pouvait plus marcher ( hurlement de douleur , tremblement refus de bouger et véto à domicile pour cure d'anti inflamatoire)  j'en ais cherchée partout et j'en ais  trouvée en gélules sur ce site
https://www.vismedicatrixnaturae.fr/ou-trouver/m/
le chirurgien m'avais dit c'est pas tant la dose mais d'en donner sur le long terme, ne pas attendre de résultat avant 8 semaines de traitement.

Mon gogo en prend depuis un an et l'hiver est passé sans encombre, l'an passé je devais le sortir avec son handy dog et l'aider a se relever, une sale période !!
et depuis pas de metacam !
je lui donne aussi des oméga 3 et du cartilage de requin sur les conseil de mon véto.
Bon courage à toi et câlins à diablo, il est magnifique !

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Merci pour vos conseils  :: 




> mon cocker a eu une chirurgie assez lourde au niveau des cervicales (ablation de hernie disque et pose d'une vis) il a fait de l'hydro pour récupérer, la kiné présente sur place m'a dit il fera très probablement de l'arthrose dans les prochaines années et m'a dit de le ramener en hydro pour le soulager. lors des séances j'ai vu des chiens venir pour cela 
> j'ai trouvé un lien (voir ci dessous) http://www.veto54.com/le-chien-l-hydrotherapie.html
> 
> 
> bon courage on aime pas les voir souffrir un gros câlin à Diablo



Aie aie ! J'y suis allée après son opération, je déconseille vivement cette clinique pour l'hydrothérapie ! surtout pour les gros Chiens ! 
Tout d'abord on est loin de ce qu'on voit à la télé genre 30 millions d'amis ou les Animaux de la 8 qui vont voir de vrais centre spécialisés en hydrothérapie et qui ont tout ce qu'il faut, là non, juste une pauv' piscine pas assez profonde pour un Groenendael. 
La véto n'était pas là durant les séances, je devais me débrouiller toute seule : j'ai donc fais ce que je pensais bien : je lui faisais faire des tours de piscine tranquilou.
Au bout d'un certain nombre de séance elle est venue pour voir et là le choc : elle m'a dit qu'il ne fallait pas faire ainsi, il fallait que le Chien fournisse un gros effort, et donc, pour qu'il fournisse de l'effort il fallait le couler ! ainsi par instinct de survie il se débat et bouge vivement ses pattes ... 
Bien évidement, quand elle m'a dit de le fait, Diablo ne s'est pas débattu, il m'a laissé lui mettre la tête sous l'eau, en pleine confiance. J'ai donc arrêté, j'étais choquée. J'ai déboursé plus de 300€ pour entendre dire que mon Chien était maigre, que je le maltraitais (alors que sa femelle Tervueren, sois disant parfaite était bien grasse) ... Bref, mauvais souvenirs. Seul point positif : il n'a plus peur de l'eau. Ce qui est aussi négatif puisque maintenant il adore et raffole les bains (boueux ou non  ::  ).

Mais si près de chez toi tu as un vrai centre d'hydrothérapie avec un véto compétant fonce ! Je me remémore une émission de 30 millions d'amis concernant un centre d'hydrothérapie canin et ça semblait génial.  

Sinon j'habite au bord de la moselle, il aime aller barboter. C'est pas de l'hydrothérapie mais bon, il va chercher les baton du moment qu'il a pied.

J'ai entendu parlé des Moules vertes de nouvelle zélande, beaucoup de positifs mais aussi comme quoi il était déconseiller d'en donner trop longtemps et qu'il faut très bien la choisir ...

----------


## nathalie2795

oh je suis vraiment désolée Myrtille, je t'ai mis ce lien sans savoir comment il était 
moi j'ai la chance d'avoir a 30 minutes de la maison un vrai centre avec eau chaude tapis roulant 
piscine chauffée kiné et ostéopathe c'est vrai que ce n'est pas partout pareil
elle est vachement honnête en plus Elliot devait faire 10 séances prescrites par le chirurgien qui l'a opéré 
la kiné nous a dit au bout de sept séances c'est bon il est ok allez à la plage le faire marcher dans l'eau maintenant.

----------


## KIKY49

Myrtille, le lien que j'ai donné est pour des gélules produites directement sur le lieu de récolte ( moules verte de nouvelle Zélande ), il y a un long article avec les bons produits et ceux ou l'on rajoute des produits néfastes pour les chiens, de plus ce sont des produits pour humains avec toutes les réglementations nécessaires.
https://www.vismedicatrixnaturae.fr/...e-moule-verte/
Je n'ais pas lue d'articles sur le fait que de le donner trop longtemps soit mauvais, si tu as un lien je le veut bien.
Je n'ose pas trop arrêter car quand roy*l can*n a arrêté les mobil*ty aux moules verte j'avais pris la nouvelle formule et 10 ou 15 jours plus tard mon beau toutou me faisait une crise d'arthrose hyper violente à plus pouvoir se mettre debout tout seul, j'en suis encore traumatisée....
Mon gros en prend depuis sa première opération à 6 mois ( les coudes ) et il aura 6 ans le 11 avril, il a des prises de sang complète annuelles depuis la dernière opération et tout est " dans le vert " comme dit mon véto.
Après il y a les doses en période de crise et celle en entretien, gogo est en entretien depuis 11 mois.
Tu en retrouve aussi dans des produits véto comme le dogagil mais ça fait un budget...
Courage, tu trouvera ce qui lui conviens, on les aime tellement, c'est pas simple tout ça, j'en ais passé des heures à chercher LE truc miracle sur internet, et je n'en suis qu'au début, ses vieux jours m'angoissent déjà....
biz à vous deux !

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

Je donne de la moule verte en cure, huile de krill en cure, "chondroitine-glucosamine" et "opti articulation" de chez dieti natura (ça en continue), cure de cartilage de requin, cure de curcuma 

Je le masse avec un complexe d'huiles essentielles, je lui mets des bouillottes ou du froid en fonction de s'il est coincé ou s'il a de l'inflammation
Il ne reste pas dehors sous  la pluie ou en cas de temps humide, s'il pleut il porte un manteau. 
Il voit l'ostéo minimum tous les 3 mois et plus si besoin. 

Il va avoir 12 ans, atteint d'arthrose depuis ses 2 ans, et il pète la forme

----------


## naboule

j'aime beaucoup le site dieti natura je commande souvent chez eux ,mon chien a 9 ans ,est ce qu'on peut en donner  en prévention ,faire des petites cures quoi ?

----------


## KIKY49

Amandine Stane Murphy mon Goliath fait 45 kg ( mais est pas gros ) pourrait tu m'envoyer les dosages pour huile de krill, chondroitine-glucosamine" , "opti articulation" et curcuma , tes cure elles durent combien et est ce qu'il y a des compléments à ne pas donner en même temps ?
Moi aussi je prend chez dieti natura, très bon site !
12 ans , waouh, tu me redonne le moral !!!
merci d'avance ...

----------


## ~Mirtille~

> Myrtille, le lien que j'ai donné est pour des gélules produites directement sur le lieu de récolte ( moules verte de nouvelle Zélande ), il y a un long article avec les bons produits et ceux ou l'on rajoute des produits néfastes pour les chiens, de plus ce sont des produits pour humains avec toutes les réglementations nécessaires.
> https://www.vismedicatrixnaturae.fr/...e-moule-verte/
> Je n'ais pas lue d'articles sur le fait que de le donner trop longtemps soit mauvais, si tu as un lien je le veut bien.
> Je n'ose pas trop arrêter car quand roy*l can*n a arrêté les mobil*ty aux moules verte j'avais pris la nouvelle formule et 10 ou 15 jours plus tard mon beau toutou me faisait une crise d'arthrose hyper violente à plus pouvoir se mettre debout tout seul, j'en suis encore traumatisée....
> Mon gros en prend depuis sa première opération à 6 mois ( les coudes ) et il aura 6 ans le 11 avril, il a des prises de sang complète annuelles depuis la dernière opération et tout est " dans le vert " comme dit mon véto.
> Après il y a les doses en période de crise et celle en entretien, gogo est en entretien depuis 11 mois.
> Tu en retrouve aussi dans des produits véto comme le dogagil mais ça fait un budget...
> Courage, tu trouvera ce qui lui conviens, on les aime tellement, c'est pas simple tout ça, j'en ais passé des heures à chercher LE truc miracle sur internet, et je n'en suis qu'au début, ses vieux jours m'angoissent déjà....
> biz à vous deux !



Oui je regarde depuis hier un peu tous les sites et forums, il y tant de compléments différents pour l'arthrose. 
Mais je me fie surtout à ce livre qui est ma bible : http://livre.fnac.com/a7933683/Pierr...7_QaApMW8P8HAQ

J'ai déjà une poudre à base d'harpagophytum, cassis, saule blanc, reine des près dont j'avais eu besoin pour lui l'été dernier pour un autre problème articulaire, ça avait bien fonctionné. J'ai repris la cure hier, je pense lui en donner en continue qu'en pensez vous ? J'ai aussi du locox, deux comprimés par jour durant la crise puis 1 comprimé par jour en entretien ... 

Le site dieti natura semble bien, et surtout vraiment pas chère ! Mais j'avoue ne pas être une fan des gellules, il faut souvent en donner un bon nombre par jour, ducoup la boite descend vite et ça fait beauté de crème de gruyère/pâté de foie ... Mais je garde ce site sous le coude !  

Amandine ma question va te sembler idiote mais tu fais des gestes précis lors de tes massages ? 
C'est impressionnant toute la pharmacie que tu as, une autre question débile : donner trop de complèments différent ne nuit pas ? Je me doute que non puisque c'est ce que tu fais mais je me pose la question ... Du moins, je pense que c'est important d'avoir différents compléments, suivant le Chien et suivant le maux, certaines plantes (ou compléments) fonctionnent mieux que d'autres.

sinon nathalie c'est pas gravep our le lien tu ne pouvais pas savoir ! Tu as de la chance d'avoir un super centre pas loin de chez toi avec tout ce qu'il faut

----------


## anita

Contre la douleur je donnais des gélules d'harpagophytum à ma chienne qui souffrait d'arthrose . C'est un anti inflammatoire naturel. Et pour les articulations de la glucosamine et chondroitine.

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

Pour le dosage je donne 1 gélule pour 10kg de poids. 
Ça me fait donner entre 6 et 9 gélules par jour, je les glisse soit dans les bec des têtes de poulets soit dans le kéfir, ça passe tout seul. 
31€ pour 600 gélules de chondroitine/glucosamine, soit 200 jours de traitement c'est le moins cher que j'ai trouvé et vraiment efficace. 

Là j'ai acheté en solde car dlc proche un pot de chondrotruc chez ma veto, pour 1 mois de traitement j'ai eu le pot à 11€ au lieu de 77!!! J'ai pris en dépannage, mais clairement c'est honteux les prix sous prétexte que c'est pour chien et non pour humain. 


Pour moi une cure = 1 flacon de 200 gélules (j'en donne 3 /jour), je varie, ce qui permet d'avoir des effets quasi identiques mais sans trop habitué le corps. 
Pour le krill je donne 1 capsule /jour. 


Pour les massages, je fais des massages circulaires, puis j'etire un peu les muscles (mon kiné m'a montré comment faire), je malaxe légèrement la peau aussi... En fonction de ce qui les fait "ronronner de plaisir" j'adapte.

- - - Mise à jour - - -



12 ans et au taquet PapyChoux

----------


## borneo

Au niveau chondroitine/glucosamine, il suffit de regarder la composition et de prendre un équivalent humain. C'est en vente libre, et bien moins cher.

Maintenant il ne faut pas en attendre trop, les bienfaits ne sont pas garantis.

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Oui effectivement ça ne revient pas chère, je trouve dingue aussi la différence de prix entre la gamme "humaine" et la gamme "non humaine".

Pour le curcuma, j'ai regardé sur amazon pour du bio très foncé, je trouve les prix assez élevé, je vais garder mon mélange avec l'harpagophytum et tout ...

----------


## KIKY49

Merci beaucoup Amandine Stane Murphy , c'est vrai que c'est tellement exorbitant en produit véto, mais en humain pour les doses n'ayant pas de connaissances en phyto je me fait peur...
Je vais pouvoir alterner les cures, je vais partir sur deux mois de chaque...
Je vais tenter chondroitine/glucosamine et l'opti articulation de ce pas, par contre j'ai un peut l'angoisse d'arrêter les moules verte, peut être après quelques semaines du nouveau protocole je réduirais progressivement.
Mon royal gogo est super pour les gélules, j'attend qu'il soit à la moitié de sa gamelle et je lui donne à la main, un coup d'aspirateur baveux ....et pouf magique plus de gélules et re gamelle !

Mirtille : il a l'air bien ce livre !
pour la poudre je peut pas dire, pour l'harpagophytum et le cassis pas de soucis car il y en a dans l'opti qu'amandine donne en continus, pour le reste je ne veut pas dire de bêtises...
Le locox mon véto me l'avait proposé en cure et de mémoire c'est assez cher, et j'étais en période on enlève les plaques et on opère l'autre genou dans 15 jours donc métacam et plus de sous pour autre chose... donc pas testé.

Ouh, amandine il tient la forme ton papychoux !!!!
le mien à été tellement opéré ( pose de plaque, vis pétées, retrait des plaques, réajustement etc etc ) qu'il fait jamais de deux pattes, il fait même pipi acroupit comme une fifille !!! Mais il sait pas que c'est pas " normal", alors je vous ais rien dit , hein !!

----------


## ~Mirtille~

D'ailleurs en parlant du p'tit jeune de 12 ans d'Amandine ça me fait penser : Diablo aime bien faire l'idiot avec les autres Chiens, ce genre de mouvements brutaux ne risquent-ils pas d'empirer l'arthrose ?

----------


## KIKY49

Le chir de gogo m'a conseillé la marche, la nage mais pas de jeux violent comme les jeux de balle et les sauts et dérapages.
Mais il est important de conserver une activité physique pour maintenir le poids et la masse musculaire qui maintient les articulations.

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

> D'ailleurs en parlant du p'tit jeune de 12 ans d'Amandine ça me fait penser : Diablo aime bien faire l'idiot avec les autres Chiens, ce genre de mouvements brutaux ne risquent-ils pas d'empirer l'arthrose ?


Ça peut, mais moi j'ai choisit le camp "je le laisse faire sa vie, le principal c'est qu'il s'amuse et vive à fond" je préfère privilégier la qualité de vie à la quantité. J'ai eu raison pour Stane de voir les choses comme ça, je continue avec mon papy.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Par contre, je ne le sollicite jamais pour des sauts, lancer de balle etc... 
S'il saute c'est parce qu'il a jeté son jouet t le rattrape au vol,.... 

Il a de lui même stoper les jeux avec Heïdi quand elle faisait trop fort d'ailleurs. Il gère bien tout seul

----------


## ~Mirtille~

> Ça peut, mais moi j'ai choisit le camp "je le laisse faire sa vie, le principal c'est qu'il s'amuse et vive à fond" je préfère privilégier la qualité de vie à la quantité. J'ai eu raison pour Stane de voir les choses comme ça, je continue avec mon papy.
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Par contre, je ne le sollicite jamais pour des sauts, lancer de balle etc... 
> S'il saute c'est parce qu'il a jeté son jouet t le rattrape au vol,.... 
> 
> Il a de lui même stoper les jeux avec Heïdi quand elle faisait trop fort d'ailleurs. Il gère bien tout seul



Je raisonne aussi comme ça, il aura toujours ses grandes balades (si il veut venir et ne montre pas de signe de souffrance, sinon je réduirais le temps/distance de balade, on se promène tranquilou de toute façon ... pour le jogging il n'a jamais aimé et n'a jamais voulu me suivre, j'en déduis que si il ne se sent plus de continuer il me le fera savoir) mais par contre je sais qu'il va falloir que je le stoppe dans les jeux avec les autres gros Chiens car de lui même il ne s'arrêtera pas et je pense fortement qu'il se fera vraiment mal et qu'il va "douiller" le soir ou le lendemain.

----------


## Nyunyu

Ah bha vous faites bien d'en parler, Malna a eu son check véto samedi, l'arthrose s'installe tranquillement.

Pour le moment je ne pense pas qu'elle ait des (grosses) douleurs, car je ne l'entend pas se plaindre, mais elle se raidit quand même ma vieille bique.
Elle a un produit véto (je ne sais plus le nom, je vais regarder), et je lui ai commandé (sur conseil du véto) du OMACOR.
Mais je suis persuadée qu'en me penchant un peu sur le sujet, je vais pouvoir trouver des choses au moins tout aussi efficaces voir plus, plus naturels donc plus sains, et moins chers en prime.

Ce soir je regarde et je vous dit ce que c'est le médicament exactement, ca me permettre d'aller m'informer sur le net aussi

--> C'est du LOCOX qu'il m'a vendu le véto

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Heu ça prend combien de temps pour que le metacam fasse vraiment effet ? 
J'ai commencé mardi à lui en donné, aujourd'hui il a toujours mal ...

----------


## KIKY49

Lors de sa grosse crise de l'année dernière j'ai du l'aider avec le handy dog pendant 4 jours ( avec gémissements et tremblements ) et après il allait " au ralentis" pendant encore deux trois jours, mais il ne pleurait plus, juste du mal au lever et après il s'économisait.
C'est dur comme période, courage !

----------


## ~Mirtille~

> Lors de sa grosse crise de l'année dernière j'ai du l'aider avec le handy dog pendant 4 jours ( avec gémissements et tremblements ) et après il allait " au ralentis" pendant encore deux trois jours, mais il ne pleurait plus, juste du mal au lever et après il s'économisait.
> C'est dur comme période, courage !



Pauvre loulou 

Je n'aurais jamais imaginé que l'arthrose était si douloureuse ...

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

Ici le metacam agit sur 12h environ, en cas de grosses douleurs on donne une dose plus grosse (avec accord de sa véto) , il faisait 25kg, on passe sur une dose de 30/35kg... et ensuite on continue sur quelques jours.

Je lui donne maintenant ponctuellement, genre hier monsieur a fait des petits à sa couette durant 20min, aujourd'hui il est tout rouillé du bassin, il a eu sa dose ce soir, demain matin il sera au top ...

L'arthrose c'est très douloureux, j'ai 30 ans, j'ai de l'arthrose de le cou, dans l'épaule/le coude et le poignet droit, et dernièrement on en a découvert aux genoux... je peux te dire que ça fait très mal mais le pire étant la poussée inflammatoire qui non seulement te fait déguster de douleurs mais aussi te fatigue (et moi je fais des poussées de fièvre par la même occasion)

----------


## KIKY49

Oui ça choque ce que ça peut faire souffrir, gogo avait été opéré plusieurs fois, jamais je ne l'avait vu dans cet état ni entendu pleurer !
Le véto lui avait donné double dose de métacam le premier jour car gogo tremblait de douleur( signe d'une douleur intense selon le véto ), la dose au poids les jours suivants, oui il y avait un mieux, je pouvait le lever avec le harnais sous son ventre et lui soulever l'arrière train pour le soulager de ce poids et il ne hurlait plus comme le premier jour, mais il poussait des gémissements aigues qui me tiraient des larmes et marchait comme un robot, pissait debout ...
J'avais rappelée le véto et il m'avait dit patience...
Les jours passant il marchait lentement comme au ralentis mais moins raide, on tenaient le bon bout !
Et c'est vrai Amandine qu'en y repensant il dormait sans arrêt même plusieurs jour après être revenu à la normale .
Quand la douleur a été calmée on a fait des radios de contrôle au cas ou un plaque tordue ou autre , mais non seulement les deux genoux "pourris " d'arthrose dixit son chirurgien mais pas énormément plus que 6 mois plus tôt, le seul changement les croquettes médicales et un hiver humide....
J'ai eu très peur cet hiver mais non , ouf !!
Il faut dire que depuis j'ai retrouvée de quoi le complémenter en moule verte, j'ai le cartilage de requin, on a fait l'arra 3000, il a sa combinaison jusqu'au cheville quand il fait froid, un matelas anti escarre en guise de dodo ( récupéré au boulot juste changée la house ), enfin j'ai pris le taureau par les cornes !
plus jamais ça, j'en angoisse encore rien que d'y repenser !!
fichue maladie !

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Aujourd'hui Diablo va mieux, il se sent bien et est tout joyeux, le metacam fait son effet ainsi que l'arpaghophytum. 
J'hésite encore à prendre en plus de la Moule de N.Z ou du curcuma en plus ...

----------


## KIKY49

Ah super qu'il soit mieux !!
l'harpago le véto ne veut pas trop car gogo a fait un ulcère de l'estomac, mais il n'en pensait que du bien, après c'est comme tout il faut en prendre " du bon ", il m'a dit qu'on trouve de tout en qualité et dosage.
Pour les moules vertes il m'a dit que la seule contre indications c'est l'allergie, comme il y en avait dans ses croquettes pas de soucis pour le mien, après j'avais montrée le site dont je t'ais mis le lien à mon véto, il avait vue la composition avant que gogo n'en prenne, il m'a dit que c'était bon, gogo ne prend rien sans l'accord de son véto.
Il faut dire que j'ai un véto en or, il adooore mon chien qui le lui rend bien, il comprend que j'ai des moyens limités et que je dois acheter les croquettes sur internet, il me fait des ordonnances pour des équivalent humain quand c'est possible, et prend le temps de se renseigner pour toutes les questions sur la santé de gogo ( et quand j'angoisse je me questionne pas mal...).
Après il faut tester et voir si ton chien y est sensible...
Bon courage à vous deux !

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Oui il est important d'en parler à son véto avant de faire quoi que se soit ! Même si se sont des plantes, il y a toujours des contre-indications ...
La véto où je vais est phytothérapeute, ostéopathe et pratique l’acupuncture. 

Pour la petite histoire, Diablo a été opéré d'une dysplasie coxo-fémorale à l'age de 2 ans. Le véto lui a sectionné la tête du fémur. 
L'été dernier il s'est déplacé le bassin (chose que je n'ai malheureusement pas vu tout de suite), le fémur "estropié" a donc frotté contre le bassin ce qui a détruit TOUT le cartilage. Les deux os ont fini par frotter l'un contre l'autre, je vous laisse imaginer la douleur. 
Il a donc été sous traitement durant 6 mois avec beaucoup de repos et le tout accompagné de séance d'ostéo + accupuncture. 
Le traitement était : locox + padine.
La padine est une algue qui permet la reconstruction du cartilage. 
Là où je veux en venir c'est : la padine doit etre bonne dans le traitement contre l'arthrose j'imagine non ? 
On ne la trouve que sous une seule forme : https://www.natural-physical-attitud...9PIaAoi-8P8HAQ
C'est pas donné, surtout que pour sa reconstruction je donnais 2 cachets par jour à Diablo. 
Là, maintenant que c'est refait j'ai baissé à un comprimé par jour (avec l'accord de la véto).

Je vais en parler à la véto, pour savoir si c'est une bonne idée de continuer (au pire sous forme de cure régulières ?) ou si je m'ennuie pour rien ... C'est que le résultat a été tellement bluffant, le cartilage avait commencé à se reconstruire au bout du 3eme mois, mais nous avons préféré continuer plus longtemps pour la solidification (et aussi parceque Diablo a tendance à faire l'andouille même quand il ne faut pas).

Voilà, je voulais vous en parler car je me dis que ça peut etre intéressant pour certains cas.

----------


## KIKY49

Merci pour l'info, je me renseignerais de mon côté, le chir de gogo m'avait parlé d'injection de concentré plaquettaire pour gogo, mais c'est très cher et on garde ça sous le coude quand on aura "épuisé toutes nos cartouches".
Il prend une seringue spéciale avec un filtre et prend du sang au chien, récupère le concentré plaquettaire et le réinjecte dans l'articulation, aux états unis ils l'utilise déjà depuis plusieurs années, en France c'est surtout utilisé pour les chevaux .
Je vous met un lien pour ceux que ça intéresse 
http://www.fregis.com/infos_sante_pa...ail.php?id=379
Après le prix, si je mettais tout bout à bout, toutes les opé , les radios de contrôle tous les six mois, les visites véto, les médocs, les compléments, les croquettes médicales, ouh j'ai la tête qui tourne là....
Mais c'est mon gros gogo tous cassé, ma petite godille comme je le surnomme, alors le jour ou il refait une crise je remuerais ciel et terre pour le soulager, et s'l faut manger des pates pendant des mois...ah , bin déjà fait ça !!
Mais là il a sa tête sur mon épaule sur le canapé et ça vaut tout....

----------


## borneo

J'ai commandé pour mon chien du Chondro-aid fort, qui m'a coûté 16.50€ les 120 gélules.

*Composition*
Ingrédients : Chlorhydrate de Glucosamine (Crustacés), Chondroïtine Sulfate de Potassium, Extrait Sec Racine d'Harpagophytum (Harpagophytum Procumbens, Lactose), Emulsifiant : Mono et Diglycérides d'Acide Gras, Antiagglomérant : Stéarate de Magnésium, Vitamine C. Enveloppe : Gélatine, Colorants : Dioxyde de Titane, Oxyde de Fer.
_Information nutritionnelle moyenne pour 1 gélule_
_Glucosamine 375mg_
_Chondroïtine sulfate 300mg_
_Extrait d'harpagophytum 50mg 

__Je compare avec Locox :__

[ Composition ] 
Calcium phosphate dicalcique 
Méthylsulfonylméthane (MSM) 300 mg/cp
Glucosamine sulfate 300 mg/cp
Chondroïtine sulfate 200 mg/cp
Acides gras estérifiés au glycérol, sous-produits d'animaux terrestres, sel de magnésium d'acides organiques, levure de bière, produits de la transformation de végétaux (reine des prés, cassis, prêle)._

On a le même genre de composition, mais Locox coûte environ 0.50€ le comprimé, contre 0.13€ pour le produit humain, qui est légèrement plus dosé.

----------


## ~Mirtille~

> J'ai commandé pour mon chien du Chondro-aid fort, qui m'a coûté 16.50€ les 120 gélules.
> 
> *Composition*
> 
> 
> Ingrédients : Chlorhydrate de Glucosamine (Crustacés), Chondroïtine Sulfate de Potassium, Extrait Sec Racine d'Harpagophytum (Harpagophytum Procumbens, Lactose), Emulsifiant : Mono et Diglycérides d'Acide Gras, Antiagglomérant : Stéarate de Magnésium, Vitamine C. Enveloppe : Gélatine, Colorants : Dioxyde de Titane, Oxyde de Fer.
> _Information nutritionnelle moyenne pour 1 gélule_
> _Glucosamine 375mg_
> _Chondroïtine sulfate 300mg_
> ...



La vache ! Quelle différence !

----------


## borneo

Dans les avis, j'ai vu que c'est conseillé par certains éleveurs de chiens.

Je ne pense pas que la différence de dosage soit un problème, car d'une marque à l'autre, le dosage change, que ce soit pour les humains ou les animaux. Certains ne contiennent que de la glucosamine, d'autres les deux. 

On n'est pas dans le registre médicament, mais complément alimentaire. Je pense d'ailleurs qu'il ne faut pas trop attendre de ces produits. Si les effets étaient fabuleux, ça se saurait.

----------


## borneo

Je l'ai commandé chez Leclerc parapharmacie. L'intérêt c'est que je me fais livrer gratuitement sans minimum d'achat à l'accueil de mon hypermarché Leclerc.

----------


## delph68

Bornéo quel poids fait ton chien ? tu lui donnes 1 gélule par jour ?

----------


## Jay17

> Aujourd'hui Diablo va mieux, il se sent bien et est tout joyeux, le metacam fait son effet ainsi que l'harpagophytum. 
> J'hésite encore à prendre en plus de la Moule de N.Z ou du curcuma en plus ...


Je me permets de donner un avis de grande arthrosique (moi, pas ma chienne!) Depuis une quinzaine de jours que je prends de la curcuma, l'effet sur mes douleurs est fantastique. Mais il faut de forts dosages. Je prends 2 gélules par jour de ceci https://cellinnov.com/nos-produits/t...ule-curcumine/

----------


## borneo

> Bornéo quel poids fait ton chien ? tu lui donnes 1 gélule par jour ?


Mon chien fait 11kg, je lui donne 1/2 gélule par jour.

----------


## ~Mirtille~

> Je me permets de donner un avis de grande arthrosique (moi, pas ma chienne!) Depuis une quinzaine de jours que je prends de la curcuma, l'effet sur mes douleurs est fantastique. Mais il faut de forts dosages. Je prends 2 gélules par jour de ceci https://cellinnov.com/nos-produits/t...ule-curcumine/



Merci pour ton témoignage ! Je penche effectivement pour le curcuma. A la base je voulais le donner en période de crise, mais je me dis que la phyto agit moins rapidement, donc en période de crise je ne suis pas sure que se soit le mieux pour Diablo, si il souffre de son arthrose autant donner directement du métacam deux ou trois jours afin de faire disparaitre la douleur au plus vite. Et continuer pendant un temps avec le curcuma ...

----------


## Jay17

Oui Myrtille, exactement: éliminer la douleur au plus vite, et les remèdes naturels sur le (très) long terme

----------


## ~Mirtille~

J'ai fais ma commande de curcuma aujourd'hui sur dieti natura, c'est très avantageux car le 3eme pot était était à 1€

----------


## ~Mirtille~

J'ai reçu ma commande ce matin. Très bien emballé, je suis contente de voir que Dieti natura a utilisé un tout petit carton (pas de gachis et ça rentre dans la BAL)

Mais mauvaise nouvelle : Diablo m'a refait une crise aujourd'hui. Là, il est prostré sur son coussin et n'ose pas bouger.  ::  Pour le peu qu'il se déplace il halète très fortement et pleure un peu ...

Je lui ai donc donné une dose de métacam direct après son repas ainsi qu'une gélule de curcuma ...

----------


## borneo

En cas de vraie crise, seuls les AI pourront le soulager.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Une chose qui peut le soulager un peu, c'est qu'il ait bien chaud. Essaie de lui mettre une petite couverture en polaire. Ce n'est pas grand-chose, mais les douleurs arthrosiques sont pires quand on a froid.

----------


## ~Mirtille~

> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Une chose qui peut le soulager un peu, c'est qu'il ait bien chaud. Essaie de lui mettre une petite couverture en polaire. Ce n'est pas grand-chose, mais les douleurs arthrosiques sont pires quand on a froid.



justement le coussin de mes Chiens commence à rendre l'âme. J'aime remarqué que Diablo cherchait davantage le confort qu'avant. Je me disais qu'un bon coussin moelleux, douillet et chaud pourrait lui faire du bien. 

Pour le métacam je continue sur 3 jour, afin que ça fasse bien effet. Là, il a eu sa dose hier soir et ce matin, ça va déjà mieux.

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

rien de tel qu'un bon matelas pour bébé !

----------


## Cojo

Pour ma cairn de 16 ans en septembre je lui donne du Flexadin sur les conseils de mon véto.
c'est un soutien du métabolisme des articulations en cas d'ostéoarthrose.
Quelque soit la taille du chien et le poids c'est un comprimés par jour le paquet contient 30 bouchées .
le paquet fait au environ de 30 euros et le 4 est gratuit.
J'ai noté une amélioration au niveau de la marche et de la mobilisation certes elle ne court plus mais marche sans trop de douleur.
Et,j'ai acheté des comprimés d'harpagophytum chez leclerc à donner le soir.

----------


## borneo

*Par sa composition originale en chondroïtine sulfate (400mg), glucosamine (500mg) et Harpagophytum procumbens (150mg), bien connu pour ses propriétés apaisantes au niveau articulaire, FLEXADIN® apporte l'ensemble des nutriments essentiels au cartilage et contribue au maintien de son intégrité, indispensable à une bonne mobilité, en particulier chez le chien ou chat âgé.*

Ça correspond plus ou moins aux produits pour humains dont on a parlé plus haut. Tant mieux si ça soulage. J'en donne aussi, mais je n'y crois pas vraiment...

----------


## Jessi77

Ca n'est pas évident, je suis aussi confrontée à l'arthrose de mon chien qui a 7 ans je trouve ça jeune. Etjamais je n'aurai pensé que ça soit si douloureux!! il hurlait à la mort une nuit il a surtout mal quand il se réveille.

Je donne au mien de l'harpagophytum et des omégas 3 en gellule mais je ne suis pas sûre que ça fonctionne je le trouve encore raide quand même.

Je vais sûrement tenter le curcuma en gellule.

----------


## borneo

> Ca n'est pas évident, je suis aussi confrontée à l'arthrose de mon chien qui a 7 ans je trouve ça jeune. Etjamais je n'aurai pensé que ça soit si douloureux!! il hurlait à la mort une nuit il a surtout mal quand il se réveille.
> 
> Je donne au mien de l'harpagophytum et des omégas 3 en gellule mais je ne suis pas sûre que ça fonctionne je le trouve encore raide quand même.
> 
> Je vais sûrement tenter le curcuma en gellule.


Ce sont de simples compléments alimentaires, pas des médicaments. Il ne faut pas en attendre trop.

Un chien qui hurle de douleur a besoin d'un VRAI TRAITEMENT, prescrit par un vétérinaire.

Le jour où ce sera toi qui hurleras de douleur, tu ne te soigneras pas à l'harpagophytum et aux oméga 3. Pour les vraies douleurs, c'est inefficace.

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

Avant de passer à des méthodes douces, il faut calmer l'inflammation avec un truc costaud. L'arthrose ça fait très très mal. 

Ici mes chiens ont des compléments visant à retarder au max l'évolution de  l'arthrose, j'alterne les compléments de façon à ce que leurs organismes ne s'y habitue pas trop. Mais en cas de crise, c'est AI sur minimum 3 jours, ça peut aller jusqu'à 15 jours.. Après on fait une détox et ça roule. 

Et même si les AI doivent abîmer mes chiens, je préfère 10 ans de vie au top, sans souffrir, que 14 à  se traîner. 

Stane aurait pu vivre quelques mois de plus si son foie n'avait pas été détruit par les AI, mais je doute qu'elle aurait encore pu courir 45min à la plage 1 semaine avant son décès, ou jouer comme un chiot la veille du grand départ... La qualité VS la quantité, le choix est fait

----------


## nat34

+1, la qualité de vie avant tout.
A quoi sert de vivre douloureux et ne pouvoir rien faire.

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Tout à fait d'accord ! Je suis pour à 100% en ce qui concerne les complèments alimentaires et la phytothérapie mais il ne faut pas pour autant négliger les AI, lorsqu'un Animal souffre, le curcuma ne va pas agir aussi rapidement qu'un AI. 

Les compléments c'est bien pour aider son Animal au quotidien mais en cas de crise il ne faut pas cracher sur les AI (même si on aime pas trop, le Chien lui préfère sur le coup !)

----------


## Jessi77

ah non mais je ne l'ai pas indiqué mais lorsque mon chien a hurlé à la mort je suis allée dès l'ouverture chez le vétérinaire  :: 

Il a eu 3 semaines d'AI mais sur du long terme je veux passer à quelque chose de plus doux, donc j'ai commandé hier soir le curcuma en plus des omegas 3 et de l'harpago.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

et je suis bien d'accord avec vous l'essentiel reste la qualité de vie! je ne pensais pas que l'arthrose pouvait faire si mal! j'ai gardé 7 cachets d'AI en cas de crise pour pouvoir lui donner de suite.

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Quelle poisse ! 

Je suis partie pour une petite balade avec mes Chiens. Sur le retour un Chevreuil a eu la super idée de se promener à côté de moi (je vous jure, il était à trois mètres et marchait tranquillement dans le même sens que moi), les Chiens qui étaient un peu devant l'ont vite repéré ... Mitsuki s'est arrêté net quand je lui ai dit non  ::  et habituellement Diablo ne course aucune bête en foret (ou au pire, il trottine sur 5 mètres pour faire style) et bien là, j'imagine que les AI lui ont donné des ailes car il a foncé tête baissée ! Il est revenu en boitant comme jamais : bin oui il n'y a plus qu'une patte qui lui fait mal (celle opérée et arthrosique) mais deux ! Il a due se faire une entorse à la patte avant  :Frown:  Et aucun véto d'ouvert, le véto de garde m'a dit de le laisser au repos ... Bon ça c'était prévu je comptais pas le promener demain vu son état, mais fais chier quoi !  ::

----------


## D-elphine C

oui, y a de fortes chances que ce soit pas grave, repos mais petite marche en laisse quand même peut être?

Avec les plantes, il faut juste être persévérant et attendre de voir l'effet, après j'avais essayé  le curcuma et je n'ai pas été satisfaite. 
par contre, je suis extrêmement satisfaite de l'harpago, si vraiment il y a une crise ils ont du prévicox qui marche super bien, avant je donnais du métacam (après visite véto).

j'avais cru comprendre qu'il ne fallait pas donner de l'harpago en continu, j'en ai parlé à mon véto qui m' a dit que ça ne posait pas de pb mais que c'était bien d'alterner (par exple en ce moment ils sont du cassis et là on va reprendre l'harpago)
j'avais aussi donné du bambou mais je pense qu'il faut l'associer, ça ne suffit pas seul comme l'harpago.

et biensûr les chondroprotecteurs où là je rejoins Bornéo l'efficacité n'est pas prouvée mais par contre les plantes sont réputées depuis longtemps pour leur efficacité.

----------


## Jay17

> Avec les plantes, il faut juste être persévérant et attendre de voir l'effet, après j'avais essayé  le curcuma et je n'ai pas été satisfaite.


Le problème avec la curcuma, c'est le dosage. Souvent il est largement insuffisant dans les préparations qu'on trouve dans les pharmacies et magasins. C'est pour cette raison que j'ai maintenant recours à la Curcuma de Cell'Inn*v. Deux de leurs gélules (grâce au procédé d'extraction particulier) équivalent à 11 grammes de curcumine classique. Je remets le lien pour celles qui n'auraient pas lu l'article:https://cellinnov.com/nos-produits/t...FY9uGwodtxMLkQ
Et je précise bien que je n'ai aucun intérêt commercial dans cette société ha! ha!  :Big Grin: 
Souvent les dosages proposés sont de bien loin inférieurs à la dose minimale requise pour un effet décisif

----------


## D-elphine C

je pense quand même que l'état n'aurait pas dû se détériorer si vite (j'ai du passer justement mon mâle au previcox suite à l'arret de l'harpago et après avoir donné du curcuma) je ne sous dose pas mais je vais voir par curiosité combien ça en contient en grs.
après le produit là 30€ la boite de 30, ça fait pas pour les familles nombreuses

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

Je prépare ma pâte de curcuma moi même, ça me coûte même pas 3€ de faire une dose pour 15 jours pour un chien de 27kg en bio

----------


## D-elphine C

oui je sais, je notais ça uniquement pour le produit dont elle a noté le nom.

----------


## Cojo

Je constate chez ma chienne une nette amélioration mais il est vrai que le produit reste cher.1 euro par jour.Au début elle a eu des anti-inflammatoire mais qui lui a détraqué l'estomac et les intestins.Et depuis ce traitement c'est mieux moi aussi j'ai 4 chiens dont trois "vieux" 13,5 ans ,12 ans et bientôt 16 ans c'est un budget mais je continue car ça lui réussi.

----------


## D-elphine C

ah c'est sûr que si on trouve une alternative qui soulage vraiment les douleurs en suspendant les AI, faut pas hésiter.
Si tu en es contente, tu as la solution de faire comme Amandine, préparer ta pâte toi même pour pouvoir en donner à tous.
ici aussi les vieux ont tous des compléments à base de plantes, et franchement, j'ai pas à me plaindre, ils vont bien vu leur âge avancé, donc je pense que ça les aide même si c'est arrivé des crises où on a dû passer par les AI.
j'en donne à mes + jeunes 7/8ans on commence en cure

----------


## Cojo

j'ai raté la recette de la pâte d'amandine!Vous pouvez me la redonner?merci.
C'est vrai que du coup je pourrai en donner en préventif car avec les plantes c'est sur du long terme.

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Voici la recette:  




> 65g de *curcuma en poudre bio*, de bonne qualité     (contient entre 3 et 5% de curcumine, la teneur la plus courante) ou 200g de *racine de curcuma fraiche*1/2 à 3/4 de cuiller à café de poivre noir fraîchement moulu125ml d'eau70ml d'huile d'olive, de lin ou de noix de coco bio (on ne peut pas utiliser n’importe quel type d’huile, les effets ne sont pas les mêmes) 1/2 cuiller à café de de cannelle *de Ceylan* - *OPTIONNE*L.
> 
>        On se sait pas si c'est l'effet détoxifiant, mais certains animaux  sentent parfois l'urine, lorsqu'ils commencent a prendre du curcuma, la  cannelle aide à eliminer cette odeur. Je n'ai jamais eu     le problème avec mes chiens. Assurez vous d'utiliser de la cannelle  de Ceylan (Cinnamomum verum = Cinnamomum zeylanicum), pas celle de Chine  (Cinnamomum cassia) vendue     en supermarché qui n'a souvent de la cannelle que ne nom mais  plus les vertus, car elle contient de hauts niveaux de coumarine,  toxique pour le foie et peut aussi etre la cause     d'allergies. 
> 
> *PREPARATION* 
>        Mélangez le curcuma avec l'eau dans une casserole et remuez. Ça va tout de suite épaissir. 
> 
>        Mettez sur feu moyen et rajoutez un peu d’eau, juste assez pour  légèrement liquéfier et continuez de mélanger. Des que votre mélange va  chauffer, il va épaissir de nouveau, vous rajoutez donc     encore un peu d’eau, et vous laissez de nouveau épaissir. 
> 
> ...


repris de ce site : https://www.vismedicatrixnaturae.fr/...iens-et-chats/


Sinon, Diablo va mieux, le repos total du dimanche lui a été bénéfique car lundi il ne boitait plus dutout.
J'ai arrêté le mélange d'harpgo-cassis-saule-ortie car je sais qu'en phyto il ne faut pas donner en continue car le corps s'habitue et les plantes sont moins efficaces. Le mélange est donc remplacé par le curcuma. J'ose pas arrêter le locox par contre ... 
Je me rappel que ma véto m'avait dit qu'en phyto il ne fallait pas non plus en donner 7j/7j, je ne sais plus si c'est 5 jours ou si jours ... Mais c'est con j'ose même pas arrêter une journée  ::

----------


## macat

bonjour à tous et à toutes,
Pour ma part, j'ai un croisé berger allemand boxer qui vas atteindre ses 12 ans en Aout.
Mon  gros bébé souffre d'un rétrécissement aortique congénital( diagnostiqué  à 9 ans et demi..merci les vétos incompétents), d'allergies  alimentaires et de dermatite atopique...tout pour plaire....lol
Début du mois d'avril, il m'a fait la fête lors de mon retour à la maison et hurlait en même temps de douleur...
Ni  une ni deux, je file chez un véto du coin ( car ma véto était en congé)  sans prendre rdv, la véto me prend de suite et nous essayons de  localiser tant bien que mal la douleur..sans succès....
Elle finie par faire une radio..j'attend dans la salle, entendant mon loulou pleurer et hurler...
cette  dernière reviens et me dit qu'elle n'a pas la radio car la casette est  bloquée dans la machine....!! Elle me conseille alors de me rendre dans  une clinique à 35 minutes de là.Il est alors 18h00..
J'y vais sans tarder..arrivée la bas ont me fait patienter...30 minutes, ben oui, à 19h00 , majoration des tarifs de 20 %!!!
Elle  me fait entrer dans une salle d'oscultation, l'inspecte sous toutes les  coutures, me pose des questions ...elle part, reviens 10 mns après  ...repalpe mon loulou qui déclenche une douleur au niveau de la colonne ,  derrière les omoplates...il hurle à nouveau....
Je précise que un an  auparavant ma véto avait effectué une radio de son ventre ( car il  avait avalé un jouet) et nous avions découvert un peu d'arthrose mais  rien d'alarmant....elle m'a alors prescrit de lui donner du pernacox...
Donc,  la véto de cette clinique lui administre par injection deux piqures ,  une anti inflammatoire et une de morphine...à deux endroits différent  qui l'on fait pleuré...
Je repart de là avec une facture salée...
Le lendemain je me suis rendue chez ma véto , nous avons effectué une radio de sa colonne.....
La  CATA....la colonne présente à toutes les vertèbres des becs de  perroquets près à se rejoindre, 4  vertèbres soudées ( en 2 fois 2),  deux au niveau de la douleur qu'il ressentait et deux au niveau des  lombaires.
J'ai suivi le traitement à la lettre de la véto de la  clinique et arrêté le métacam au bout de 3 jours et 5 jours pour la  morphine....le surlendemain, mon loulou ne buvai plus, ne mangeait plus ,  ne bougeait plus et pleurait....J'ai repris le traitement en accord  avec ma véto...
Je précise que lorsqu'il se déplace , il fait de la mayonnaise avec ses pattes arrières, il n'est pas stable...
Au  vu de son age, de sa condition physique ( surtout de son coeur),des  suites post opératoires éventuelles, nous avons pris la décision, après  une longue discussion avec ma véto, de ne pas lui infliger deux  anesthésies ( une pour le scanner et une pour l'opération) et des suites  post opératoire...
Il à donc aujourd hui du pernacox, de métacam ( encore pdt 10 jours) , de la morphine.
J'ai  du lui arrêter le metacam car il est sous dermipred , clavubactin et  preniderm suite à sa dermatite...Traitement de 10 jours...
J'espère  de tout coeur qu' à la fin du traitement, qu'il n'aura plus de douleur,  mais je doit avouer que depuis qu'il à arrêté le metacam, il recommence à  chouiner....

voilà pour mon expérience ,douloureuse pour moi,  très douloureuse pour mon loulou qui n'a pas de chance, il à hérité des  qualités des deux races mais aussi de tous les problèmes de santé ....(  il à déjà eu l'ablation de tumeur de la peau stade 1 )
Je lui ai  acheté un gros coussin avec un tapis autochauffant..j'essai de faire du  mieux que je peux avec les moyens que j'ai à ma disposition...

Merci de ne pas me juger mais si vous avez des conseils , je suis preneuse..

----------


## Cojo

Il n'est pas question de vous juger et on fait tous au mieux pour nos loulous pour qu'ils souffrent le moins.
Il n'est pas facile de les voir vieillir.
Moi la mienne depuis qu'elle a de l'arthrose elle ne se plait que sur le carrelage froid.Le soir on l'a met sur un tapis à nos pieds pendant la télé et ensuite je l'installe sur son coussin.
le mieux pour les grands chiens c'est un matelas (style bébé) pour le soutien.
Sinon le massage sur la zone douloureuse aussi marche un peu car le mouvement  chauffe un peu et soulage.et peut-être rassure aussi.
merci pour la recette je la note .

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Pourquoi te jugerait-on macat ? Tu fais tout ton possible pour aider ton  loulou, ce n'est pas toujours facile de les aider, on aimerait avoir  des mains de guérisseurs et retirer leur douleur d'un coup ...

Celait  fait deux semaines que j'ai commencé le curcuma et je dois dire que la  différence est flagrante ! Plus aucune raideur même après une grande  balade, il est vraiment redevenu joueur avec les autres Chiens alors  qu'il était devenu grincheux et méfiant ... 

Une photo de cet  aprem pour dire qu'il profite à fond (2 heures de balades et pas  d'épuisement, pas de douleur que de la bonne humeur)

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Je remonte ce topic.

Je dois dire que le curcuma de dieti natura est une vraie merveille ! Depuis que j'en donne à Diablo plus de crise ! Par contre, j'alterne un mois sur deux avec la poudre articulation de chez easybarf afin que le corps de s'habitue pas. La différence est vraiment énorme. Lorsque je lui donne le mélange spécial articulation je vois qu'il a plus de mal en promenade et a parfois quelques boiteries alors qu'avec le curcuma il retrouve une véritable jeunesse c'est dingue.

Je viens de refaire une commande sur dieti natura, j'ai donc repris du curcuma et je vais essayer l'opti-articulation conseillé plus haut pae Amandine pour remplacer la poudre inneficace de chez easy barf. 

Je vais d'ailleurs en prendre aussi  Avec mon boulot j'ai souvent des douleurs mais surtout, le curcuma est très bon pour renforcer les défenses immunitaires, parfait pour l'hiver !

----------


## aurore27

les séances de piscine dans un centre spécialisé donne de bons résultats, il faudrait que vous voyez pour les tarifs.

----------


## Loupiotte21

Je n'ai aucun intérêt personnel à faire de la publicité pour cette entreprise mais je n'ai que des retours (et nombreux) positifs sur ce produit Phyto Souplesse pour les chiens souffrant d'arthrose : http://shop.os-mose.fr/fr/phyt-os-mo...iculation.html Les gens n'en reviennent pas de voir leur chien ou chat revivre. D'ailleurs, victime de son succès, il est en précommande car une nouvelle production a été lancée.
J'ai par contre utilisé un autre produit de la marque et j'en suis plus que satisfaite !

----------


## loulouk

il y a aussi le traumeel , je ne connais pas mais une amie m'en a demandé parce qu'elle n'en trouve pas chez elle, il lui a été conseillé par une éleveuse et ça ne coûte pas très cher

----------


## ~Mirtille~

> Je n'ai aucun intérêt personnel à faire de la publicité pour cette entreprise mais je n'ai que des retours (et nombreux) positifs sur ce produit Phyto Souplesse pour les chiens souffrant d'arthrose : http://shop.os-mose.fr/fr/phyt-os-mo...iculation.html Les gens n'en reviennent pas de voir leur chien ou chat revivre. D'ailleurs, victime de son succès, il est en précommande car une nouvelle production a été lancée.
> J'ai par contre utilisé un autre produit de la marque et j'en suis plus que satisfaite !


Je connais, c'est une entreprise juste à coté de chez moi, c'est aussi l'ami d'une amie qui tient cette boutique. Je n'ai eu que des retours très positif pour leur gamme phyto souplesse mais le prix 

Vous pouvez aussi regarder les bourgeons, j'en donne à Diablo (mélange de plusieurs bourgeons mais je ne sais plus lesquels il faudra que je regarde sur le flacon), c'est une goutte par tranche de 10kg et ça marche bien.

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Sinon j'ai parlé des implants en or à ma véto acupuncteur, elle connait, elle sait faire (c'est comme la pose d'une puce électronique). Par contre, elle estime qu'il n'y a, à l'heure actuelle, pas assez de recul sur les connaissances des effets à long terme. En effet, un point d'accu n'est pas fait pour être sollicité en continu. Du moins normalement, car dans le cas de Diablo il a en effet d'un déséquilibre de yin et de yan en continu (en ce qui concerne ce point d'accu) et qui provoque au fil du temps des douleurs et donc des compensations sur d'autres articulations ainsi qu'au dos (et donc des déplacements osseux).
Dans son cas ça ne pourrait pas lui faire de mal mais la véto n'aime pas trop dans le sens où une fois que l'implant est dans le corps il est impossible de le retrouver si il faut le retirer. 
Elle m'a donc parler d'un autre système (qu'elle a elle même essayé sur elle même) les tao patch. C'est un patch qui fonctionne sur 2 ans et qui apparemment résisterait à l'eau. J'avoue que je suis moyennement convaincue, pas du patch en lui même qui je suis sure fonctionne bien mais sur le fait qu'il tienne l'eau ! Diablo il s'allonge dans toutes les flaques d'eau ainsi que les cours d'eau ...

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Mais dans tous les cas l'acupuncture aide vraiment pour ceux qui veulent soulager leur Animal.

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Et voilà, je viens de faire la commande annuelle (ou presque) sur dieti natura : 150 comprimés de curcuma et 600 gélules d'harpago + différentes huiles essentielles pour lutter contre les Puces et les Tiques. 

J'ai essayé les gélules opti articulation, ça ne convenait pas à Diablo, ou alors il fallait que je lui en donne 6 pour que ça fasse effet. 
J'ai donc opté pour l'harpago à la place car il est plus fortement dosé.
J'avais aussi pensé à la boite articulation ainsi qu'à la boite calic os mais ... Il a d'avantage besoin d'anti-inflammatoire, donc je reste sur l'alternance du curcuma (qui fait bien ses preuves ! je le prends aussi en prévention pour les défenses naturelles et c'est la première fois de ma vie que je n'ai pas de rhume l'hiver) et de l'harpagohytum. 

Pour consolidé (et aussi reconstruire) son cartilage et rendre les articulations plus fluide je lui donne du locox (que je remplacerai par la suite par le produit conseillé par bornéo car moins chère) ainsi que de la padine (dictyolone). Il est aussi aidé avec de la gemmothérapie (macera de bourgeons cassis, séqoia, bambou et bouleau), c'est efficace et pas chère puisque la posologie est d'une goute pour 10kg.

----------


## ~Mirtille~

ah oui et petite astuce pour les anti inflammatoires ! 
Si vous etes "copain" avec votre médecin vous pouvez lui demander de vous faire une ordonnance pour du meloxicam (mobic), c'est en fait du métacam. Il faut juste bien calculer les dosages après.

----------


## chane34

> Pourquoi te jugerait-on macat ? Tu fais tout ton possible pour aider ton  loulou, ce n'est pas toujours facile de les aider, on aimerait avoir  des mains de guérisseurs et retirer leur douleur d'un coup ...
> 
> Celait  fait deux semaines que j'ai commencé le curcuma et je dois dire que la  différence est flagrante ! Plus aucune raideur même après une grande  balade, il est vraiment redevenu joueur avec les autres Chiens alors  qu'il était devenu grincheux et méfiant ... 
> 
> Une photo de cet  aprem pour dire qu'il profite à fond (2 heures de balades et pas  d'épuisement, pas de douleur que de la bonne humeur)


Bonjour je viens d aller sur le site diet natura mais il existe plusieurs forme de curcuma ? Lequel avez vous pris pour votre loulou ? Merci

----------


## ~Mirtille~

La première fois j'avais pris en gélules.
La seconde fois j'ai pris en comprimé.
Dans les deux cas ça marche bien même si j'ai eu l'impression que les gélules étaient plus efficaces  ::

----------


## chane34

Rebonjour, mon osteo m a conseillé de lui donner du silicium organique + bourgeon de cassis pour l inflammation et du Superflex 3 en chondro , Qu en pensez vous, qq un a dejà uitlisé ces compléments ? Merci 
SUPERFLEX-3 est une préparation sophistiquée visant à soulager la douleur et l'inflammation articulaires causées par l'arthrose, l'arthrite ou une blessure.

*Seulement 2 Comprimés par jour pour:*
*• 1500mg GLUCOSAMINE (Maintien de l'intégrité du cartilage)
• 1200mg CHONDROITINE (Favorise la lubrification des articulations)
• 250mg MSM (Pour le bon fonctionnement des tissus conjonctifs)
*
*UTILISATION:*
pour humain: Deux comprimés par jour avec un grand verre d'eau juste avant ou pendant un repas.
pour chien:
petit chien: 500mg de glucosamine et 400mg de chondroidine (soit 3/4 de comprimé à 1  comprimé)
chien moyen: 1000mg de glucosamine et 800mg de chondroitine ( soit 1 +1/3 de comrpimés à 1 +1/2 comprimés)
grand chien : 1500mg de glucosamine et 800mg de chondroitine ( soit 2 comprimés )

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

Avez vous tester le laser? 

Sur Murphy , pour son dos c'est miraculeux!! Ca a un effet quasi instantané, on a au départ fait 2 à 3 séances / semaine puis on est passé à 1 depuis quelques semaine, ça l'aide énormément .

----------


## chane34

Le laser, jamais entendu parlé ???

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

C'est le même principe que pour les humains

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

1 an plus tard, mise à jour pour Murphy

Murphy a au quotidien une petite dose de cortisone (4mg,on monte parfois à 20mg en cas de crise, et ma veto est déjà allée à 80mg en injectable pour soulager lorsqu'il est bloqué immobile), quand on doit augmenter on redescends progressivement jusqu'à la dose de confort, en couplant à 25mg de tramadol matin et soir. On espace ensuite le tramadol ou je donne une demi gélule seulement 2 fois par jour.

Le curcuma il n'en veut plus pour le moment, ça l'écœure, mais ça lui faisait bcp de bien.

Au quotidien il reçoit de la moule verte de NZ, sa cortisone et 9mg de CBD =Cannabidiol . (le CBD si je sens qu'il a mal, je monte à 15)
Il voit l'ostéo toutes les 4 à 6 semaines, et a une séance de laser par semaine sur toute la région dos et cou. (on avait démarré à 2/3 séances par semaine).
Il reçoit aussi du saumon plusieurs fois par semaine, et surtout aucun céréales qui sont connus pour provoquer et entretenir les inflammations.

----------


## Azoth

et le curcuma sous forme de granules homéopathique, ça n'irait pas?

----------


## ~Mirtille~

> J'ai commandé pour mon chien du Chondro-aid fort, qui m'a coûté 16.50 les 120 gélules.
> 
> *Composition*
> 
> 
> Ingrédients : Chlorhydrate de Glucosamine (Crustacés), Chondroïtine Sulfate de Potassium, Extrait Sec Racine d'Harpagophytum (Harpagophytum Procumbens, Lactose), Emulsifiant : Mono et Diglycérides d'Acide Gras, Antiagglomérant : Stéarate de Magnésium, Vitamine C. Enveloppe : Gélatine, Colorants : Dioxyde de Titane, Oxyde de Fer.
> _Information nutritionnelle moyenne pour 1 gélule_
> _Glucosamine 375mg_
> _Chondroïtine sulfate 300mg_
> ...


Bornéo, tu avais pris quelle marque ? 
Ma boite de 300 comprimés de locox se termine et j'aimerais prendre ceux que tu donnes à tes Chiens étant donné la différence de prix ... Mais il y a beaucoup de marques différentes et dans ceux que je vois c'est le même prix que le locox ...

----------


## borneo

Du Chondro-aid fort  :: 

https://www.parapharmacie.leclerc/ch...rt-120-gelules

Je me fais livrer chez Leclerc, pas de FDP.

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Super merci borneo !  ::

----------


## borneo

N'en attends pas de miracles, ni pour les humains, ni pour les animaux.

----------


## ~Mirtille~

C'est juste pour remplacer mon locox donc j'en attends le même résultat pour moins chère.

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

je commande la moule verte ici : https://www.lovelyhealth.com/index.p...ed-mussel.html  ca fait environ 16,50€ la boite. Je prends en lot de 5, on partage avec ma maman comme ça.

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Je viens de commander la Moule verte que tu conseilles Amandine  :: 

Sinon, ça fait un moment que j'y songe : http://www.monvt.eu/chirurgie-anesth...se-chien-chat/

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Mais ce qui m'ennuie c'est anesthésiste ... quand j'en avais parlé à ma véto et m'avait dit que si elle le faisait elle n'endormirait pas le Chien pour ça car la pose se fait comme une puce électronique. En même temps j'ai pas envie de passer par elle, elle a de plus en plus de mauvais échos et je n'ai plus trop confiance.

----------


## ~Mirtille~

D'autres liens : http://veterinaire-olders.be/html/implantsdor.html
http://cliniqueduvernet.com/wp-conte...mplant-dor.pdf

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Il y aurait deux méthodes d'implants en or : 
La méthode où on en met beaucoup et partout où ça fait mal (et ça coute une blinde)
Et la méthode où l'on met des implants uniquement sur des points d'acupuncture (donc deux à 5 implants max pour le Chien) ce qui non seulement à un cout moins élevé mais aussi semble bien plus efficace.

----------


## borneo

Il faudrait déjà savoir exactement où le chien souffre de son arthrose. Chez les vieux, c'est un peu partout à la fois, je pense.

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Oui ce n'est pas faux.
Je sais que c'est surtout utilisé pour les Chiens atteint de dysplasie.

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

avec un scanner ou une irm, on peut connaitre les points douloureux

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Je viens donner des nouvelles de Diablo.
Cela fait un mois qu'il a eu la pose d'un implant en or sur sa hanche handicapée (en VB30 pour ceux qui s'intérèsse au sujet).
Dès le lendemain j'ai vu une différence : lui qui n'arrivait plus à marcher sans s'allonger tous les 20m a fait dès le lendemain 10km de balade sans une seule pause ! 
Aujourd'hui, il courre partout (enfin pas vraiment car trop chaud) et ne souffre plus. Sa démarche a changée : il compense beaucoup moins sur les articulations de l'avant et n'a plus le bassin penché. 
Il a gagné en endurance et ne halète plus de douleur après chaque effort. Il joue, ce qu'il ne faisait plus depuis longtemps ...
Je suis vraiment heureuse, j'ai retrouvé mon Chien.

Pour info : j'ai payé 60 ... La pose se fait sans anesthésie.

----------


## Jay17

voilà une nouvelle vie pour Diablo ! Super ! il me faudrait bien cela à moi aussi  ::

----------


## fanital

On a dit que la glucosamine et le chondroïtine aideraient à prévenir l'arthrose. Certes ces deux substances sont produits naturellement dans le corps pour protéger l'animal et même nous les êtres humains, mais à une âge avancée, la production diminue. Donc il faut donner à l'animal de la glucosamine comme complément alimentaire afin de renforcer ces os et articulations. Je pense que c'est une bonne idée.

----------


## Quaraba

Gotha a de l'arthrose et je voudrais savoir si il y a d'autres produits autre que curcuma, moules vertes, harpago, chondroitine-glucosamine qui soulagent bien.
Et d'autre part, utilisez vous ces produits en continu ou faut-il juste faire une cure ?

----------


## borneo

> Gotha a de l'arthrose et je voudrais savoir si il y a d'autres produits autre que curcuma, moules vertes, harpago, chondroitine-glucosamine qui soulagent bien.
> Et d'autre part, utilisez vous ces produits en continu ou faut-il juste faire une cure ?


Je ne suis pas certaine que ces produits soulagent bien. Malheureusement.

----------


## nat34

En tout ici ça fonctionne, Mamie Chipie est en bien meilleure forme avec le flexadin advanced, et les croquettes mobilités, une séance de niromathé de temps en temps. L'année dernière, elle refusait parfois la balade, cette année elle trotte devant.

----------


## borneo

Tant mieux. Tu as constaté les effets positifs au bout de combien de temps ?

----------


## Quaraba

Après tout dépend du "degré" d'arthrose. Mais si cela peut éviter les anti inflammatoires.

----------


## nat34

En fait, ce sont les effets du niromathé qui ont été le plus flagrant, dès le lendemain elle était plus tonique.
Pour les croquettes et le flexadin, c'est au long cours, quelques semaines.
Selon la vétérinaire elle était très algique,coincée à plusieurs endroits, je n'ai pas fait de radios.
Pas d'anti inflammatoires depuis presque un an.
Je précise que certes elle avait diminué son activité mais rien dans son comportement ne montrait qu'elle souffrait,la vétérinaire a été très étonnée du contraste de son examen physique et son comportement.

----------

